# Shoutcast - Gema Gebühren



## Antrax (13. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vor in nächster Zeit ein Internet Radio zu eröffnen.

Jeodch ist es so, dass ich bisher nicht viel Informationen über Gema Gebühren, oder andere kostengünstigere Methoden von Steaming gefunden habe.

Deswegen wollte ich mal nachfrage, wie es so generell mit Gema Gebühren aussieht. Gibt es da irgend eine Preisübersicht, oder Tabelle ?
Bzw. wie müsste ich das Geld an die Gema schicken (gibt es da Verträge)?

Und weiterhin, was muss ich noch beachten ?
Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit musik legal per shoutcast oder ähnliches kostengünstiger oder kostenlos zu streamen ?


Würde mich fereun, wenn ihr mir schnellst möglich antworten könntet  


THX


----------



## Antrax (13. April 2004)

So, hab mittlerweile die Gebühren gefunden ... sind natürlich für eine einzige Person kaum zu bezahlen :O


Also würde mich nun mehr interessieren, welche kostenfreie legale Alternativen es gibt.


----------



## caraoge (13. April 2004)

Sorry aber Kostenlos und Legal wirste wohl kaum bekommen.
Ausser du findest nen Sponsoren der auch noch die Gemagebühren bezahlt.

Ich habe für mein Radio nen 300 Slot Stream und nen Sponsoren der mir für 500 Listener Gema bezahlt.

Die Sponsoren suche hat fast 4 Monate gedauert.

Wenn ihr Lust habt mit meinem Radio zu Fusionieren, schreib mir eine PN hier im Forum. Ich werde mich dann mit euch in Verbindung setzten 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Michael


----------



## Centrepiece (7. Oktober 2004)

Hey caraoge,
was ist denn bitte ein 





> 300 Slot Stream


?
Mich interessiert es deshalb, weil ich Informationen von der GEMA angefordert habe bzgl. Gemagebühren. Laut den Infomaterialien zahlt man pro Klick eines Pre-Listening Streams ca. 0,15 Euro. Da das bei einigen Klicks und einigen Usern sehr stark in das Portemonaie greift, würde mich interessieren, was Du für eine Lösung gefunden hast.
Gruß,
Centrepiece


----------



## caraoge (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Hier mal etwas Infomaterial:



> Für das Veranstalten von Webradio mit Musik muss eine Vergütung an die GEMA und GVL gezahlt werden. Die GEMA deckt die Musikurheberrechte der Komponisten, Textdichter und deren Verleger ab. Die GVL ist Zuständig für die Leistungsschutzrechte der Interpreten und der Tonträgerindustrie. Es ist unerheblich wieviele Hörer Sie haben, auch für eine sehr geringe Hörerzahl muss die Vergütung gezahlt werden.
> 
> Für die GEMA gelten folgende Vergütungsbeiträge: (Stand Juni 2004)
> 
> ...



Hier mal noch ein paar Links:
Informationen zu Webradios:
http://www.gema.de/kunden/direktion_rundfunk/informationen/webradio.shtml

Vergütungssätze für Webradios:
http://www.gema.de/kunden/direktion_industrie/tarife/s_vr_intr_tarif.shtml

GEMA Kostenanfrage Formular für ein Webradio:
http://www.gema.de/media/de/dir_rundf/webradio_anfr.pdf

Fragebogen/Anmeldung eines Webradios bei der GVL:
http://www.gvl.de/gvl-internet-download.htm


Zu deinen Fragen:
Ein 300 Slot Radio Stream ist ein Radio Stream bei dem 300 Leute Platz auf dem Stream haben.
Leider muss man neben der GEMA Gebühr noch die GVL Gebühr (Selbe Kosten wie GEMA Gebühr) bezahlen.

Ich hoffe mal das ich dir damit etwas geholfen habe.

mfg
caraoge


----------



## Centrepiece (8. Oktober 2004)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Zwar hat mir das Material nicht direkt weiterhelfen können, da ich kein Webradio plane, aber durch die Links bin ich dennoch auf die richtige Seite geraten.  
Ich habe die GEMA gerade angeschrieben und gezielt auf mein Anliegen ausgefragt, da es meiner Meinung nach von den in den PDF-Files beschriebenen Sachverhalten abweicht.
Sollte ich eine Antwort erhalten werde ich eine Zusammenfassung posten.
Gruß,
Centrepiece


----------



## italiener007 (6. Dezember 2009)

brauhe unbedinngt hilfe  hab eine radio eröffnet  komme aber irgendwie nich weiter?


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2009)

GEMA - http://www.gema.de/musiknutzer/senden/webradio/
GVL - https://www.gvl.de/gvl-internetradio-download.htm



> ..Wie viel Sie beim "Stream-Sharing" sparen können, hängt von Ihrer wöchentlichen Sendezeit, der Anzahl der Moderatoren, dem Musikanteil usw. ab. Mit einer herkömmlichen Anmeldung zahlen Sie für GEMA und GVL zusammen mindestens 200 Euro im Quartal. Über den Radioring kann sich dieser Betrag in einem günstigen Fall auf ca. 33 Euro verringern.


http://www.mycyberradio.com/de/service/faq/internetradio_faq.html#gema

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, an was es bei Dir scheitert..
mfg chmee


----------



## merzi86 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ne genauere Beschreibung was dein Problem ist wäre schon Notwendig.

Sonst mal die Gema und GVL Seiten, die Chmee geschrieben hat durcharbeiten.


----------

